# Spalted Hackaberry!!!!!!!



## Bobby

Guys I have some really pretty spalted hackaberry. Almost any size you want. I am cutting it up now. It has some really nice spalting in it. If you want any I will load up the truck with some of it and bring it to a central location. You name the location. Slip I know nothing is central to you so if you want some I will bring it to Beaumont when I come that way. This stuff should make some really nice hollow vessels. Some has gone to far and is soft but the most of it is still solid.

I will go take some pictures of it and post them.


----------



## Bobby

Ok got some pictures


----------



## Flat Fish

This sucks! I can't see the pictures here at work... Have to wait til I get home.

I'd love to have some if the logistics can be managed, which I'm sure can be made to happen.


----------



## dicklaxt

Bobby is this a typo or should it be Hackberry you are referencing or is there a species called Hackaberry?

Not trying to be a SA just curious.

dick


----------



## Bobby

dicklaxt said:


> Bobby is this a typo or should it be Hackberry you are referencing or is there a species called Hackaberry?
> 
> Not trying to be a SA just curious.
> 
> dick


Sorry D1ck I only went to school on Satudays. Its hackberry.


----------



## dicklaxt

Wellaheck I don'tacare

dick


----------



## Tortuga

LOL...I don'tacare neither...but shore would luv to lay my paws on some of the wood. Bobby , you've made a convert out of me with that hackberry. Think that makes some of the FINEST lookin' sticks I've turned..

Put the geezer on the list, por favor... :biggrin:...I'll swap you a HUGE cold glass of the best iced tea in the world for a chunk...


----------



## bill

wow, it all looks great


----------



## Bobby

I got some that has been laying on the ground for over a year now that should make some really nice looking goblets. I will cut some of it up and put it in the truck for you Jim LOL


----------



## Bobby

Flatfish what is your email and I will send them to your mail.


----------



## Tortuga

"I got some that has been laying on the ground for over a year now that should make some really nice looking goblets. I will cut some of it up and put it in the truck for you Jim LOL "

Easy there, Beachcomber... Karma can be a baitch...and us old folks ain't got NOTHIN' to lose....:rotfl:


----------



## speckle-catcher

Bobby - can you deliver me a piece to Galvie tomorrow afternoon? 

bring 2 pieces and I'll take one to Tortuga.


----------



## Bobby

I'll drop it off on your lot.:smile::smile:


----------



## Bobby

Is this enough or do I need to load more for you guys?


----------



## Slip

Hey Bobby, I would like to give some of that a try myself. If coming to Beaumont, that would work or I can make a haul your way also when I can make a small road trip. Either way works for me.


----------



## Tortuga

Before you make any 'roadie' plans manana, Bobby, you might oughta check the weather forecasts. Just seen one that called for possibly 3.5 foot higher than usual tides Friday...and possible closure of some roads on Bolivar....and, as I recall, there aint but one road on Boliver...Take care.


----------



## Bobby

Tortuga said:


> LOL...I don'tacare neither...but shore would luv to lay my paws on some of the wood. Bobby , you've made a convert out of me with that hackberry. Think that makes some of the FINEST lookin' sticks I've turned..
> 
> Put the geezer on the list, por favor... :biggrin:...I'll swap you a HUGE cold glass of the best iced tea in the world for a chunk...


Jim watch this video. This guy makes it look so easy.

http://www.woodcraft.com/Family/2000681/Cherry/videos.aspx#videos


----------



## Bobby

Tortuga said:


> Before you make any 'roadie' plans manana, Bobby, you might oughta check the weather forecasts. Just seen one that called for possibly 3.5 foot higher than usual tides Friday...and possible closure of some roads on Bolivar....and, as I recall, there aint but one road on Boliver...Take care.


Yea I saw that. It may be next week. Hey it could be Tuesday. I have a VA appointment Tuesday morning. I will just park the pickup under the house for tomorrow.


----------



## Gary

Good job Bobby!


----------



## speckle-catcher

Bobby said:


> I'll drop it off on your lot.:smile::smile:


Just hang on to a piece for me, I'll pick it up from you next time I'm down.

I might be in Galv tomorrow to try and take advantage of the large surf


----------



## Bobby

speckle-catcher said:


> Just hang on to a piece for me, I'll pick it up from you next time I'm down.
> 
> I might be in Galv tomorrow to try and take advantage of the large surf


Where at in Galveston? PM if you want. I could just show up. With the video camera. :rotfl:


----------



## 3192

Dang, hope I'm not too late on this deal! Mr. Bobby, if you have any extra-big chunks left over, please put my name on them. I think it's going to be a long winter and I'm trying to build up my big wood inventory. Thanks mucho...gb


----------



## Bobby

galvbay said:


> Dang, hope I'm not too late on this deal! Mr. Bobby, if you have any extra-big chunks left over, please put my name on them. I think it's going to be a long winter and I'm trying to build up my big wood inventory. Thanks mucho...gb


Look at the ones in the bed of the pickup, those big enough?


----------



## 3192

That crotch section with the size 11 tennis shoe has *Fine Bowl* written all over it! Beggars can't be choosy! Keep me posted..jim


----------



## Bobby

galvbay said:


> That crotch section with the size 11 tennis shoe has *Fine Bowl* written all over it! Beggars can't be choosy! Keep me posted..jim


thats it in the lower left corner of the bed of the pickup shot.


----------



## Bobby

I may just leave some there for some of the others that want some. Since almost everyone knows where you live. I have plenty.


----------



## panch0

Too bad you aren't coming down to the valley, that wood looks like great knife handle material.


----------



## 3192

Sounds good to me. Keep me posted...jg


----------



## speckle-catcher

Bobby said:


> Where at in Galveston? PM if you want. I could just show up. With the video camera. :rotfl:


seawall, near the Flagship most likely.


----------



## Tortuga

Bobby said:


> Where at in Galveston? PM if you want. I could just show up. With the video camera. :rotfl:





speckle-catcher said:


> seawall, near the Flagship most likely.


LOL.. Git down there, Bobby.. Always luv to see 'middle-aged-crazies' trying to stay young....:biggrin:

(j/k, Spec...GO FOR IT !!!!)


----------



## Bobby

Ok I am planning right now to leave a bunch of this wood at Galvbay's house for anyone that wants some it. Slip I will bring you some to Beaumont or your house whichever.

I will also be at the VA Tuesday and can bring some then too if I need to. I can meet whoever after my appointment. I have lots of it.


----------



## Slip

Sounds great Bobby. Let me know when and where. I can meet your wherever and I live just out of Beaumont (between Nederland and Beaumont) also, so either way is fine with me.


----------



## 3192

Bobby, thank you for making the side trip with the wood. It was good to see and visit with you! There is some good looking spalted hackberry ready for the lathe. I don't need it all and ready to share it with anyone. Let me know...I'm in the Deer Park area. Thanks again!! gb


----------



## Bobby

Slip I need your phone and address. For when I come over. I cut some more up today. I got you a crotch section that is about 25 to 28 inches tall and about 16 to 18 inches thick. Will that do ? I may have to use the tractor to load it.:rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Bobby

Ok the first picture should be the crotch. That saws blade is 18".


----------



## Tortuga

LOL.. Just think , Bobby, a few years ago if one of yore hackaberrys had blowed over you'd be fussin' and cussin' over what the heck you were gonna do with it or how to get rid of it...and ..NOW...you got folks lined up from here to yonder to get their hands on a chunk of it...:rotfl:

The pix makes an impression. Those were BIG boogers...and it looks like ya done a pretty good job with the chainsaw....for and OLD man....


----------



## Bobby

Tortuga said:


> LOL.. Just think , Bobby, a few years ago if one of yore hackaberrys had blowed over you'd be fussin' and cussin' over what the heck you were gonna do with it or how to get rid of it...and ..NOW...you got folks lined up from here to yonder to get their hands on a chunk of it...:rotfl:
> 
> The pix makes an impression. Those were BIG boogers...and it looks like ya done a pretty good job with the chainsaw....for and OLD man....


I had to take a lot of breaks. I used my tractor to push all the small stuff into a pile.

I just noticed that Ginger got in that one picture. She loves to get her picture took.:biggrin::biggrin:


----------



## Tortuga

Bobby said:


> I had to take a lot of breaks. *I used my tractor to push all the small stuff into a pile.*
> 
> I just noticed that Ginger got in that one picture. She loves to get her picture took.:biggrin::biggrin:


LOL..good lookin' hound.. These young fellers could learn from us.. There ain't nuthin you can do with yore back that ya can't do better with a 
'machine'

Looked like a good pix of you and GB so I hadda clean it up a little so everybody can see what you two reprobates look like and be forewarned...:rotfl:


----------



## Bobby

Just don't look at whats between us that is still a secret.:rotfl:


----------



## Tortuga

Bobby said:


> Just don't look at whats between us that is still a secret.:rotfl:


Man !!! Whatever that is...it is a PURTY !!!!

Tell Brother "G" he needs a little practice with lining up the letters when he plays with that router....:tongue:


----------



## Bobby

Tortuga said:


> Man !!! Whatever that is...it is a PURTY !!!!
> 
> Tell Brother "G" he needs a little practice with lining up the letters when he plays with that router....:tongue:


I think he did that with his 9mm.:smile:

Slip do you think that old mustard colored thing will turn something that big?:rotfl:


----------



## Slip

I agree, that is purdy on that chuck. Very purdy.

Bobby, PM coming.


----------



## Slip

Bobby said:


> I think he did that with his 9mm.:smile:
> 
> Slip do you think that old mustard colored thing will turn something that big?:rotfl:


Not sure about me, but the mustard will handle it for sure. The size you describe should do me just fine.


----------



## Tortuga

Bobby said:


> I think he did that with his 9mm.:smile:
> 
> :rotfl:


Dang !!! If'n he done that with his 9 mm , I'm gonna be a helluva lot nicer to ol' Jim in the future....:rotfl:


----------



## Bobby

It was him or Karen.......:rotfl:


----------



## Slip

With a last name such as his, it musta been him! Karen inherited the last name.


----------



## Slip

By the way gb, is that vacuum system new or is my brains micro memory stick out of memory again?


----------



## 3192

You guys are a hoot! Yup...I used my Glock 19 at 75 feet to shoot that name plaque!---*NOT!* Friends gave that to me as a joke....it's made from all sorts of nuts, screws and bolts that I had given them as another joke.
SK...I bought a Grizzly dust collector along with a new planer last Spring. It's nice but noisy and will probably be moved outside some day.
That's some good looking spalt on the Hackberry. gb


----------



## speckle-catcher

and here I was certain Trodery bought you that dust collector cause he couldn't stand to see the mess in photos.


----------



## Slip

Dang if Bobby did drop what he was doing and drove all the way to Nederland with a pickup truck full of that Hackberry wood. Nice looking stuff to say the least and plenty to do me for a long while. Thanks Bobby, that was way out of your way to hand deliver this stuff to me.

By the way gb, give us some more looks at that piece on your mustard monster. We are interested in seeing it. Quit hiding it. Also, details on how you did it.


----------



## Bobby

slip knot said:


> Dang if Bobby did drop what he was doing and drove all the way to Nederland with a pickup truck full of that Hackberry wood. Nice looking stuff to say the least and plenty to do me for a long while. Thanks Bobby, that was way out of your way to hand deliver this stuff to me.
> 
> By the way gb, give us some more looks at that piece on your mustard monster. We are interested in seeing it. Quit hiding it. Also, details on how you did it.


No problem Slip. Good seeing you and Mama again. Like your pet rat too.:biggrin:

Oh I got a speeding ticket on the way home in Gilchrist. :biggrin:


----------

